# Diy extra bio media storage



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

So I decided to make a DIY bio media storage container to be added to the already established bio media. It also adds another level of filtration with blue filter and filter floss. Underneath the two levels of filter I have a plate with hundreds of holes which then allow the water to drip over more pot scrubbies. Basically another wet dry filter on top. You can never have enough bio media with these fish. This keeps my water nice and clean.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice. Would love to see a wider shot of how your system is set up overall. It looks like that container is a little bigger than the tank it sits on. Are there any contingency plans for the remote possibility that the container would back up and overflow? Couldn't help but notice the pothos. What other plants do you have tucked in there?


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

There are 3 wide openings in the bottom of that container to allow water to flow easily
out. I am on top of it once filter gets dirty which takes a while. I take out clean and put back in. Water has not collected on top at all the way it's set up. The pot scrubbies are not restrictive to the water flow either. Yes I have Pothos water Sprite bamboo and Java Moss with grass shrimp and a couple assassin snails to eat all the nuisance snails.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You did a great job. Try and post a video with it running if you can. I never get enough of DIY threads.


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

How do I go about posting the video. Can I do that through photobucket.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, you can post the video on photobucket and then post the link here. Alternatively, you can use Youtube.

I agree with smitty, looks like you've done a great job and I'd love to see a video too.


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

Heres a couple using photobucket. Note all the Java moss on the filter floss. I attempted to attach to a few rocks in my tank and that lasted all of one night. Most of it was eaten all the rest was sucked up by the filter that was loose on the water


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

I love DIY also. Most of my tank was built using the DIY method. I also built the sump which is a 20 galling long tank. Keeps my water super clean. Also a great place to keep grass shrimp for my Pike cichlid. He loves them. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Very cool. =D>


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice job, very cool, thumbs up !


----------

